

CTF: root this box - meryll
http://m3m3n70.com/

======
snoonan
Who got it and what was the exploit?

------
sounds
I'm not finding the "Memento OS" at the moment, but I did find a mention of
the company:

<http://voxeolabs.com/author/jdecastro/>

"Factory Zero: Factory Zero is the first location of Memento (m3m3n70.com), a
seed stage venture capital fund for start-ups focused on raising the level of
human consciousness. <http://dolivelove.com> is the first project."

The dolivelove.com site is apparently about self-improvement and is doing a
limited beta or something.

~~~
vhf
<http://dolivelove.com/> crashed right before my eyes, right now.

I clicked your link, half the content loaded, so I refreshed.

 _Internal Server Error_

~~~
noxn
It always does that. Clear your cookies.

~~~
vhf
Thanks, it worked !

Any explaination ?

~~~
noxn
Its probably intentional. All of this has a kind of 'game' vibe to me. Maybe
its part of a CTF? It seems to run on nodejs, like m3m3n70 does. Maybe its a
puzzle. Or a joke. I wouldnt know.

------
1r0n
Well, there is no announcement for a CTF on this Box anywhere else?

------
CKKim
I'm interested, what is this?

~~~
pacmon
Looks like this is just a terminal emulator project in javascript.

Project: m3m3n70.com

File: tty.js

Description: Customized web bash terminal

Adapted From: tty.js by Christopher Jeffrey

Authors: Turner Bohlen (turnerbohlen.com), Marwan Hilmi

Copyright 2012 Scott St. Technology Company

~~~
Chirael
[http://thechangelog.com/post/17152659182/tty-js-terminal-
in-...](http://thechangelog.com/post/17152659182/tty-js-terminal-in-your-
browser-using-node-js-and-socket)

